# Tirar por la calle del medio



## pedroveg

Salut à tous et à toutes!
Quand on ne veut pas se mettre du côté de quelqu'un en espagnol, on dit: tirar por la calle del medio. Comment on pourrait la traduire en français?
À Très bientôt.


----------



## Yul

Mon Larousse me donne:
"Echar por la calle de en medio" : "Foncer droit au but"
Yul


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yul said:


> Mon Larousse me donne:
> "Echar por la calle de en medio" : "Foncer droit au but"
> Yul



*"Foncer droit au but", *c'est une très bonne definition.

Par contre on dit en espagnol: "Tirar por la calle de en medio"


----------



## pedroveg

Merci par votre réponse.


----------



## Gévy

*Tirar o echar por la calle de en medio*: es ¿ir a por todas o evitar tomar partido?

Muchas gracias, pues no me queda claro.

Un beso, 

Gévy


----------



## pedroveg

Hola Gévy. Significa no tamar partido por alguien. Adiós

Quiero decir permanecer al margen


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Tirar/echar por la *~* de en medio, *o* del medio.*
* 1.* frs. coloqs. Adoptar una decisión terminante, superando las vacilaciones.


Del DRAE.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Suivant le registre on pourra dire:
- je suis neutre dans cette histoire là
- je ne m´en mèle pas je m´en lave les mains
o
- je ne me mouille pas
Mais ce ne sont pas des expressions en soi.

Attendez d´autres idées
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## claude beaubois

Amigo pedroveg: Por mi parte, no había oido nunca esa expresión"tirar por la calle de en medio", pero si el sentido es a) no tomar partido por alguien, en francés sería "ne pas prendre parti pour quelqu'un"  y si fuera b) dejar de lado a un amigo, "laisser de côté un ami", o "Laisser tomber un ami". Atentamente...


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo,

Gracias por responderme. 

Y es que cuando Pedro nos planteó su pregunta dió el significado que yo conocía. Pero cuando Yul ofreció la traducción, vi que algo no cuajaba. Comprobé en mis diccionarios y lo que encontré confirmaba la traducción de Yul, que confirma la definición del DRAE.

De aquí mi duda. La expresión está pues evolucionando y tomando un camino distinto en la actualidad. Me parece muy interesante asistir a este fenómeno.

Según el sentido que le queramos dar

- la del DRAE: foncer droit au but, aller de l'avant..

- la de Pedro: todas las que propone Martine; "ne pas prendre parti pour quelqu'un" de Claude, pero efectivamente no son expresiones  en sí.

No tengo mucha inspiración a estas horas.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## JaimeMerodio

Os digo una cosa señores. Como español que soy, domino y hablo perfectamente mi idioma y he de deciros que, aunque Tirar/echar por la calle del medio esté reconocida y admitida por la Real Academia Española (RAE), es una expresión que no había oído jamás y desde luego, nadie la usa. O sea que mi consejo es que no la uséis con demasiada frecuencia si no queréis que vuestro interlocutor se quede con cara ¿¿EINN??

Un saludooorrrl


----------



## Rizzos

JaimeMerodio said:


> Os digo una cosa señores. Como español que soy, domino y hablo perfectamente mi idioma y he de deciros que, aunque Tirar/echar por la calle del medio esté reconocida y admitida por la Real Academia Española (RAE), es una expresión que no había oído jamás y desde luego, nadie la usa. O sea que mi consejo es que no la uséis con demasiada frecuencia si no queréis que vuestro interlocutor se quede con cara ¿¿EINN??
> 
> Un saludooorrrl


 

Hola Jaime.

Como español que soy, al igual que muchos de los que escribimos aquí en este foro, te diré, que no solo se habla castellano en le zona de España donde tu vives, y por supuesto, se habla también en muchísimos más países.

Decirte que yo sí que he oído y utilizado muchas veces esta expresión, aunque tengo que reconocer, que nunca con el significado que están aportando por ahora.

Para mí, el significado que tiene es, más bien, el de una persona que tiene un objetivo y lo persigue cueste lo que cueste.

La idea que me viene a la cabeza es, la de alguien que no le importan las consecuencias o lo que tenga que perder o arriesgar para conseguir lo que quiere.

La opción de alguien que no toma partido, la entiendo, pero nunca he utilizado esta expresión en este sentido

Siento no conocer la traducción de esta expresión, pero creo que desde este punto un francophone puede traducirla.

Un saludo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

JaimeMerodio said:


> Os digo una cosa señores. Como español que soy, domino y hablo perfectamente mi idioma y he de deciros que, aunque Tirar/echar por la calle del medio esté reconocida y admitida por la Real Academia Española (RAE), es una expresión que no había oído jamás y desde luego, nadie la usa. O sea que mi consejo es que no la uséis con demasiada frecuencia si no queréis que vuestro interlocutor se quede con cara ¿¿EINN??
> 
> Un saludooorrrl


 


Buenos días

Pensando en los foristas que no viven en España, yo, personalmente, no me atrevería a dar una recomendación tan categórica.

_Tirar por la calle del medio_ (o también _tirar/echar/cortar por la calle de en medio_) es una expresión muy popular en España, al menos por estos pagos, y que cualquier hijo de vecino entiende a la perfección.

Según el contexto: foncer droit au but, foncer tête baissée, couper la poire en deux, abréger le chemin.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

Bueno antetodo pedir disculpas si he ofendido a alguien haciendo hincapié en mi nacionalidad. Cuando digo "como buen Español" podría haber dicho como buen mexicano, buen argentino, buen colimbiano o donde fuere. Me refiero a _como buen español_ que hablo perfectamente el castellano. 
Lo segundo pedir disculpas porque creo que mi contestación ha levantado mucha polémica, lo siento de verdad, es una expresión que para nada me es familiar. Pero bueno ahora ya sé lo que es.

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más 

Pd. Yo puedo ser cualquier hijo de vecino y te aseguro que no la he escuchado escuchado en mi vida. 

***

***

Esto no viene al caso en un foro lingüístico.
Estamos hablando de una expresión, su frecuencia de este y del otro lado del charco y de sus posibles equivalencias en francés. Y punto.

Paquita (moderadora)

". Un saludo a todos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

(Si me encantan estos foros, *Jaime*, es porque en ellos he descubierto que, en materia lingüística, no podemos afirmar que algo sea definitivo...) 

Para mí, *echar por la calle de en medio* es, ante dos posibles soluciones poco claras, optar por una tercera que, sin adaptarse totalmente a ninguna de las otras dos, sin embargo no las desprecia en su totalidad. Por lo tanto, no creo que sea, como sugieren *Athos* y *Rizzos*, embestir con la cabeza gacha. 

Quizá no exista ninguna expresión francesa equivalente sino traducciones que habría que afinar según el contexto.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

¡Cuánta razón tienes!Muy bien dicho. Yo no conozco la expresión pero tu respuesta parece ser la más convincente.


----------



## jprr

Víctor Pérez said:


> ...
> 
> Para mí, *echar por la calle de en medio* es, ante dos posibles soluciones poco claras, optar por una tercera que, sin adaptarse totalmente a ninguna de las otras dos, sin embargo no las desprecia en su totalidad.
> .....
> Quizá no exista ninguna expresión francesa equivalente sino traducciones que habría que afinar según el contexto.



Comme dit *Athos* (post#13) : couper la poire en deux
Ou encore : prendre la voie médiane


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Ya que había dudas, se puede consultar este hilo:tirar por la calle de en medio
Como siempre, jprr ha dado en el clavo.

Suele  ser el resultado de una dificultad de decisión:
*tirar por la calle del medio* 
_fr. fig. fam._
Tomar una resolución casi desesperada

Se puede traducir también por "prendre la voie du milieu"


----------

